# P/T Parking enforcement Officer Framingham State



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Parking Enforcement Officer (part-time contractor) - Framingham State University*
Framingham State University 
in Framingham, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 11/22/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Location: *Framingham, MA *Category: *Contract/Hourly *Posted On: *Tue Nov 16 2021 *Job Description:*

GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES:

Under the supervision of a Sergeant or higher ranked police personnel, the Parking Enforcement Officer (PEO) will patrol assigned area on foot and in uniform to ensure parking compliance with existing parking rules and regulations.

SUPERVISION EXERCISED:

N/A

SUPERVISION RECEIVED:

Chief, Deputy Chief, Sergeants

EXAMPLES OF SPECIFIC DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:

Monitor times of vehicles parked in unmetered spaces, record times and return at specific intervals to ticket vehicles illegally parked in spaces.
Provide information to the public regarding parking regulations.
At times, issue temporary parking passes.
Observe and report hazardous conditions, such as missing signs and roadway markings that need to be repainted.
Perform traffic control duties such as setting up cones or placing temporary signs in a specific area.
Prepare required forms and records, maintains close communication with Dispatch personnel.
Assist Dispatch personnel with parking permit application processes when needed.
Close contact (with COVID safety protocols in place) with the public required; must be able to communicate clearly while maintaining professional demeanor.
WORKING CONDITIONS:

Physical stamina required; must be able to stand or walk for periods of time, in varying weather conditions; must be able to lift and carry traffic cones; enter and exit vehicles frequently.

*Job Requirements:*

MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:

Candidate must have earned a High School diploma, hold a GED or equivalent;
Must possess a valid Massachusetts driver's license;
Must have the ability to communicate effectively both written and verbally; ability to read, write and comprehend the English language; must be able to write legibly and accurately record information;
Must demonstrate initiative and exercise sound judgment; able to deal with the public with courtesy and discretion in a variety of situations;
Candidate must pass a complete background investigation and be eligible for appointment as a parking officer under M.G.L 147 Section 10F.
PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:

Candidates who are bilingual in English and Spanish or English and Portuguese are strongly encouraged to apply.

*Additional Information:*

This is a part-time, non-benefited, contract position, not to exceed 18 hours per week. The scheduled hours are Monday - Thursday, 9:00 am - 1:00 pm. The pay rate is $15.00 per hour.

It is the policy of Framingham State University that all employees be vaccinated against COVID-19 before they begin employment. Proof of the COVID-19 vaccine is required of all individuals hired by FSU, to be verified after a verbal offer of employment has been accepted, and before employment begins. Prospective employees may submit a request for a medical or religious exemption to the COVID-19 vaccination requirement to Human Resources. Furthermore, FSU employees must wear a mask inside campus buildings.

Framingham State University conducts criminal history and sexual offender record checks on recommended finalists prior to final employment for all positions.

Framingham State University is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer.

Members of underrepresented groups, minorities, women, veterans, persons with disabilities, and all persons committed to diversity and inclusive excellence are strongly encouraged to apply.







PI154432900


----------

